# "Picture of the week" submission thread



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

You may have noticed that the home page now features a 'picture of the week'. I/we will endeavour to update this every Sunday, the chosen picture will run for the week. I'll be culling shots from the site when I see them, but thought I'd start this thread as a way to get new shots on a regular basis that are easy to find.

Selection will be totally arbitrary, whatever appeals most at the moment so don't get all out of shape if your picture isn't 'chosen'. Will try to spread the love around somewhat.

Pictures should be sharp, please use Photobucket or some such rather than the thumbnail feature so they all are judged on the same basis. PB does a nice job of pre-sizing the images for the forum. 

Have at it! Remember we're looking for pictures that would be appropriate for a sailing magazine cover shot, that sort of thing.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

*re: "Picture of the week" submission thread*

Erm, keep it clean.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I thought it was artistic...


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

*re: "Picture of the week" submission thread*

Here's one for you:

Chance Lagoon, Kenai Fjords National Park, Alaska N59.4 W 150.3


----------



## jackdaw (Nov 21, 2010)

*re: "Picture of the week" submission thread*

Checking upwind angles before the race.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

*re: "Picture of the week" submission thread*

Newt... if you're using Photobucket or similar, copy and paste the IMG code link option and simply paste it into the body of your text.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

How about this one?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

*re: "Picture of the week" submission thread*



BarryL said:


> How about this one?


Barry.. nice shot, please note from post #1:



Faster said:


> Pictures should be sharp, please use Photobucket or some such rather than the thumbnail feature so they all are judged on the same basis. PB does a nice job of pre-sizing the images for the forum.


Can you try that route? Also we're finding that not all photo hosting site links work the same, or at all. We know Photobucket works so prefer you use that site.

The original form of this week's picture crashed the link for the front page.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

"Sea Life" in Antigua Sailing Week


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*re: "Picture of the week" submission thread*

OK.

Photobucket didn't work for me. I have placed a few pics on shutterfly

https://barrysailingpics.shutterfly.com/pictures

Hope one (or more) work for you.

Barry


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

*re: "Picture of the week" submission thread*










After a race. We are the 235, sail number 421 along side 2 Sonars.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

*re: "Picture of the week" submission thread*

Thanks guys.. keep 'em coming. If we get enough submissions perhaps we'll change the picture up more often.

A request: Please pre-edit your pictures for things like crooked horizons. Most photo viewing programs allow you to tilt/straighten things out (In Iphoto it's under 'crop') Thx.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

*re: "Picture of the week" submission thread*

So not to spam this thread but, I do have a few others I would like to throw up for consideration. Do we want to put a limit on the number of pics people can submit to keep the administration of this easier and also so no one member dominates?


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

*re: "Picture of the week" submission thread*



Faster said:


> A request: Please pre-edit your pictures for things like crooked horizons.


What if the horizon is intentionally crooked as part of your artistic expression? :wink


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

*re: "Picture of the week" submission thread*

I enjoy sailing photos, this should be fun. I've got a zillion(like many people). There are a few that I especially like.

I took this shot off Isle of Skye off Scotland a few years ago.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

*re: "Picture of the week" submission thread*



cb32863 said:


> After a race. We are the 235, sail number 421 along side 2 Sonars.


cb.. we had an issue earlier this week with a photo link that did not fit the format







I don't think the length of the file name matters but there can't be characters after the jpg designation or the program ignores the post. (so I'm told) Click edit on your post above and you'll see what I mean. Can you rename it?

As far as limiting numbers, I hear you. I guess it's up to us as we select pics to try to keep it 'fair'. As I mentioned earlier, if there are plenty maybe we switch it up each day (when we find time and/or remember )


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

*re: "Picture of the week" submission thread*



Faster said:


> cb.. we had an issue earlier this week with a photo link that did not fit the format
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faster, I had to use Shutterfly as I was at work and our proxy blocks Photobucket. Here is a link from Photobucket.










I will just use Photbucket from now on. Thanks!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I've nearly used up the submissions here, if more don't come I'll be forced to post my own !!


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Faster said:


> I've nearly used up the submissions here, if more don't come I'll be forced to post my own !!


Ok... Here are some photos during one of my business trips to Seal Beach. Have others too with some nice surfing photos though not sail related... but at least water related.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

guitarguy56 said:


> Ok... Here are some photos during one of my business trips to Seal Beach. Have others too with some nice surfing photos though not sail related... but at least water related.


GG56.. Thanks... but please read the earlier posts about the format of the picture.. the 'thumbnail' attachments won't work for us.. we need a pastable img code link in jpg format such as that provided by Photobucket or Flickr.


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

Some more:

SV Ragtime and SV Cirrus rafted up in Northwestern Fjord, Kenai Fjords National Park, Alaska.


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

Barnes Cove, Prince William Sound, Alaska


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

Quicksand Cove, Aialik Bay, Kenai Fjords National Park, Alaska

SV Ragtime and SV Cirrus. Great little cove here, nice sandy beach with slough behind the berm. Salmon run in the stream so there are always bears here. One special morning we had a black bear on the beach next to the boat while on the other side a Humpback was feeding within a few hundred feet of us.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Gorgeous shots, Dale, as always.. thanks!


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Jackdaw and I sailing my 235. You can see his back through the companionway. Something to do about cocktails I believe....


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

And one more. View on my mooring one afternoon that was too nice to be at work.


----------



## jackdaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Kestrel reaching under 'big red'


----------



## senormechanico (Aug 20, 2012)

1 Roscoe Bay looking East at sunset.
2 Lagoon Point at Sunrise.
3 Close reaching at eight knots with 2 feet clearance each side.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks all..

Senor m.... I need a postable link, the thumbnail upload doesn't work well for this feature. Photobucket and similar sites work well.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

my submission.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Near Great Keppel island Australia.


----------



## grossifs (Dec 29, 2015)

I m tring 2 put one but the server says I ve got 2 few messages... that is not it results to me.. how happens? Thx

Inviato dal mio SM-G7102 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

grossifs said:


> I m tring 2 put one but the server says I ve got 2 few messages... that is not it results to me.. how happens? Thx
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G7102 utilizzando Tapatalk


Grossifs... if you join a hosting site like Photobucket.com it works better. You upload your image to your account there, and then paste the IMG code link option into your post. I can then copy and paste that same link onto the front page area.

PB is free up to 2g.

You may not have enough posts here yet to post any links..


----------



## grossifs (Dec 29, 2015)

👍

Inviato dal mio SM-G7102 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Coastal Maine icon: Hinckley B40


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

Very nice picture Tom, beautiful.


----------



## valis (May 1, 2004)

This is my friend Jim Marco's Crealock 37 "Intention", leaving San Francisco for the Marquesas, in May 2005. We grabbed this shot while escorting him out into the Pacific.


----------



## grossifs (Dec 29, 2015)

Very nice shot... stunning birds!

Inviato dal mio SM-G7102 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Smyrna (Feb 7, 2016)

Here is a cool pic I snapped whilst eating lunch on a small atoll before reembarking. The pic to me looks like a great expanse of desert with mountains in the back.
-Smryna


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

This critter came swimming up to the bulkhead at Marathon Key, Florida one evening, I guess looking for an easy meal.






I believe it is a giant nudibranch, but couldn't find any like it during my PC searches. If you know what it is, I would sure like to find out for sure.

Gary


----------



## Kristtaney (Feb 17, 2016)

Bow shot of our old 1962 Antares Ketch.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice shot, Kris, but please see post #1.. we need a pasteable link, not the thumbnail upload.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Sailing north from the Tobago Cays to Bequia on one of those perfect Caribbean winter days, we passed this lovely lady sailing south.


----------



## Skyeterrier (Feb 11, 2016)

Elijah and my Cal 27 are both gone for a few years now, but here they are off of North Island in San Diego Bay.










Sail on, old friend.

This is probably a version of the photo that I shrunk for some forum or other and I can't find the original at the moment.


----------



## cave_dweller56 (Oct 25, 2012)

Skyeterrier said:


> Elijah and my Cal 27 are both gone for a few years now, but here they are off of North Island in San Diego Bay.
> 
> Sail on, old friend.
> 
> This is probably a version of the photo that I shrunk for some forum or other and I can't find the original at the moment.


Nothin like the ocean wind in the fur and bacon biscuits on deck


----------



## shaggybaxter (Oct 4, 2015)

HI Guys,
Recent outing on a windy day. We'd been struggling to hit our polars downwind, and this was the first day we had some decent wind to stretch our legs...
Polars test...check!


----------



## clifgray (May 2, 2016)

Here are a couple photos from a recent trip from Knoxville, TN down to Chattanooga, TN. An awesome little 3 days sail! Feel free to use any if you like 'em.

https://goo.gl/photos/sLTeMEUyQirYs8BJA


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

*100 years in the porthole.*

This is the last surviving member of the Camden Class. A racing class designed by BB Crowninshield and built at the Hodgedon yard in Maine. Only 4 were built in 1916. The coast of Maine is a moving museum.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Fire in the Sky
St George's anchorage, Grenada.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

I love sailing in the fall.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

last sail 2016 LIS


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Great shot, SanderO, but I need a postable link, not an attached thumbnail. Filename format must be 'filename.jpg' with no characters after the jpg.


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

The final day of our first BVI charter. Road Town, Tortola.









Hi-res: http://i.imgur.com/aRsUiGI.jpg


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

[/URL]


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Fireworks exploding in bone chilling air over lobster boats(those boats are still hauling lobsters to the docks).

Our annual Holiday on the Harbor this past weekend, in Rockport, Maine.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Beautiful shot, Tom.. I tried to use it on the home page but SN's system lost it...


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Couldn't get out of the house yesterday because of the ice storm and freezing rain. Shot some photos of how things looked.




























Damned I hate winter in Maryland,

Gary


----------



## choppyseas (Jul 14, 2016)

I saw this one on facebook. I can't take credit for it.


----------



## David Chin (Jul 25, 2017)

The Nanook, a Noelex 22 at Lake Tarawera, New Zealand


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Saugatuck Michigan harbor. A vintage Alden Boothbay ketch at anchor in the center of the picture.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

These were taken during a recent Chesapeake Shorthanded Sailing Society (CHESSS) Challenge. We all started on a deep reach in 8-10 knots of wind. A couple of us decided to fly our spinnakers single-hand. The first picture is my Farr 11.6, "Synergy" sailing through the Bay Bridge. Once we got north of the Bridge the wind began to build quickly with gusts to nearly 20 knots. The second picture is of John Zseleczky's Pearson 30, "Old Blue" taking a knock down during one of the larger gusts. John did a masterful job of getting "Old Blue" back up on her feet and dousing the chute by himself in those conditions. Both photos were taken by Jim [email protected] JamesLittle3 .


----------



## hughman (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

I was 11 and our family was out sailing when this picture was taken in 1975, we were on lake Macatawa in Holland Michigan. Owned by the Baker family, of Baker Furniture, this is one sweet three masted ship.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

This is a terrific thread. I don't use an image hosting site and can only put up a thumbnail.... so I won't bother to unless mods want to dnload and move it to another site and then re post the image. How bout dat?


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

here is collection of stunning pics from around Long Island

Best of the Long Island Sun Chasers Holiday Edition | Fire Island and Beyond


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

SanderO said:


> here is collection of stunning pics from around Long Island
> 
> Best of the Long Island Sun Chasers Holiday Edition | Fire Island and Beyond


Great photos. Not sure we can post any as the "picture of the week" as, I believe, in order to not violate copyright, they must be photos that SN members took. I could be wrong.

Still. Great pictures.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Donna_F said:


> Great photos. Not sure we can post any as the "picture of the week" as, I believe, in order to not violate copyright, they must be photos that SN members took. I could be wrong.
> 
> Still. Great pictures.


Since Photobucket has killed third party hosting without an exorbitant fee (which Sailnet likely won't pay for) the 'picture of the week' has pretty much died as I was the only one trying to update it on a regular basis.

Donna's likely right about the copyright issues, and right about 'great pictures' too.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Honestly..it got lost/forgotten...pin it, make it a sticky or whatever to keep it towards the front...might help.








[/URL]Untitled by Scott Ehrich, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

The bridge to no where...








[/URL]Untitled by Scott Ehrich, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I get to see cardinals every day this time of year.

Gary


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Somewhere in Indonesia..


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I like this one of my boats: Various boat shapes from an angle I don't usually see.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Some spirited beach volley ball in Thailand last night. Aeventyr at anchor in the sunset..


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

Get some takraw pics, talk about spirited!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

aeventyr60 said:


> Some spirited beach volley ball in Thailand last night. Aeventyr at anchor in the sunset..


Great photo.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

The weather is here, wish you were beautiful..Ko Lanta Sunset, Thailand


----------



## dbrimm (Oct 10, 2007)

Isla Espirito Santo, BCS Mexico.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

Sometimes it's nice to have the anchorage all to yourself.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

31888- Nobody loses a race with more style than I do.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/3/?u...s=1529433614226&rm=163b81c7a34bc5aa&zw&atsh=1


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The US Navy Target Ship American Mariner 7 miles east of Point Lookout, MD.


----------



## bblument (Oct 22, 2012)

travlin-easy said:


> The US Navy Target Ship American Mariner 7 miles east of Point Lookout, MD.


That's my next project boat!!!


----------

